# Rad relocate for 07 420 4x4



## brucebanner77 (Mar 5, 2013)

I need a rad relocate for an 07 Honda 420 4x4. I don't want Wild boar, been on 2 forums and haven't heard good things. Checked RDC site and they don't make them for 420s, waiting to hear back from the ppl at Impact. Didn't see one for my year from high lifter. The only one I've seen is Gorilla Axles. Any info would help. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

I made my own for my 420. I just looked at the how to for the Brute Force and used it as a guideline, cause its all the same principle. Then all you need to do is extend the hoses and what not.


----------



## bruteforce_ttu (Jul 5, 2012)

Maybe Rage Customs? They're a vendor on here.


----------



## brucebanner77 (Mar 5, 2013)

Bruteforce10 said:


> I made my own for my 420. I just looked at the how to for the Brute Force and used it as a guideline, cause its all the same principle. Then all you need to do is extend the hoses and what not.


Don't have a shop nor welding equipment 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

brucebanner77 said:


> Don't have a shop nor welding equipment
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I've seen home made brackets done using flat metal bought from lowes. 3/16" thick and 1" wide and 4' long. You can clamp it in a vise and cold bend it to the required angles. Then just drill and bolt your rad to it. It's way cheaper than a custom kit too.


----------



## brucebanner77 (Mar 5, 2013)

Meh, thanks but I'll pass I want nice looking set up, not a shade tree one. Granted, a can of black paint will do wonders. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 02:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:49 PM ----------



bruteforce_ttu said:


> Maybe Rage Customs? They're a vendor on here.


Checked their website and they don't make them either 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bruteforce_ttu (Jul 5, 2012)

brucebanner77 said:


> Meh, thanks but I'll pass I want nice looking set up, not a shade tree one. Granted, a can of black paint will do wonders.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...


Call 'em up. They may be able to make one custom for ya.


----------



## brucebanner77 (Mar 5, 2013)

bruteforce_ttu said:


> Call 'em up. They may be able to make one custom for ya.


I did I left a message no return call as of yet

Update: just got off the phone with Rage, I have to send him my radiator and front rack and he can fab a kit with a custom shroud for 250
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

brucebanner77 said:


> I did I left a message no return call as of yet
> 
> Update: just got off the phone with Rage, I have to send him my radiator and front rack and he can fab a kit with a custom shroud for 250
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Well there you go. I don't think you will be able to beat that deal.


----------



## brucebanner77 (Mar 5, 2013)

Idk, like it'll be that route or get one from gorilla axel

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm installing a WB on a new 2013 420 right now along with a HL bracket lift & custom snorkels. 

Definitely can't say I'm impressed with the WB kit, it's very obviously just a thrown together box of parts that will "get the job done" ok but not nearly as nice as it could be with just a few simple revisions. - I'll do a detailed write-up on everything later this week when I finish it up. 


If RDC has an offering to fit, they have much better kits from what I've dealt with.


----------



## bruteforce_ttu (Jul 5, 2012)

JPs300 said:


> I'm installing a WB on a new 2013 420 right now along with a HL bracket lift & custom snorkels.
> 
> Definitely can't say I'm impressed with the WB kit, it's very obviously just a thrown together box of parts that will "get the job done" ok but not nearly as nice as it could be with just a few simple revisions. - I'll do a detailed write-up on everything later this week when I finish it up.
> 
> ...


See my write up on Wild Boar. I am pretty far from impressed.
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/14-mud-pit/22209-wild-boar-complaint.html


----------



## brucebanner77 (Mar 5, 2013)

Yeah I read that a while ago. And after I read that I really haven't heard anything good about them. A buddy has one and his is ok. Plus I'm not thrilled about the boar on it. 

Does anyone have any info on the extreme relocate? (other than it being "extremely" expensive. 








Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

